# LOL Injured Jaw during BJ??? LOL HELP!



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel rather stupid posting this...but oh well, here goes! 

Ok so I've been giving my husband alot of oral lately, like nightly...sometimes more than once a day. It's been a real turn on to me, and for the first time ever, I was able to deep throat the other night. But it seems as though I have injured my jaw! lmao...I can't believe I'm posting this! I can barely eat now, my jaw hurts so bad if I open my mouth more than just a little. It hurts to chew, and no, I haven't even attempted oral in a few days....so anyone have this happen to them??? I mean my husband is rather well endowed, but what is going on??? 

Go ahead, laugh...make comments....I'm laughing about it!:rofl:


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Boris_yo said:


> Bored :sleeping:
> 
> _____________________
> Save Your Marriage And Develop A Life Long Love


So sorry to bore you with my post! You didn't have to read it or comment on it!


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG you poor thing!!! Oh that sucks. Just when you were enjoying it... I bet since you have been using those particular muscles so much recently it's just like any other over excericed muscle! It's like if you dont run often and suddenly run every day for a week you would really hurt. I would try a muscle relaxer and see if that helps. That would at least tell you if it's a muscle thing or something more. Oh girl, I feel for you... I've done it myself!! I'm laughing WITH you, btw...


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Whew...at least I'm not the only one! Guess I'll rest it a few days! Hubby will have to do without till then!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Take an anti inflammatory (advil or something) - i had this happen (from wearing a neck brace - not BJ's)  - but they put me on an arthritis medicine for it - but I figure yours is just a less severe version.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

nope, it has absolutely NEVER happened to me


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I deepthroat during oral sex and I've never felt any discomfort or strain at least to my jaw. I think you need to work out exactly what you were doing that caused that much pressure to be put on it.


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

I have actually had the same type of problem, so it's not just you. I have since figured out that I have TMJ, or lock jaw. Do you grind your teeth or bite down very hard at night that you know of. I have always clinchted my jaw very tight, but until I started doing the same as you, I never knew that it was a problem. But, like the other posts it could just be your muscles being tight.


----------

